# Power Steering Fluid Leak



## gigascott (May 5, 2006)

I am leaking power steering fluid. I think I have found the leak but I am not sure. At the back of the engine compartment on the left side, the power steering tube bends downward and goes further down the compartment. There is a rubber hose that connects two sections of the power steering tubing. I suppose this is there to add compliance to prevent kinks in the metal tubing. The ends of the rubber hose are spread out some and there is a pool of fluid between the rubber hose and the metal tubing. It looks like the seal created by the rubber hose isn't so good anymore and the fluid is leaking out. I am a little surprised that the rubber hose doesn't have any clamps to ensure proper sealing. It doesn't look like there ever were clamps or anything. Is the seal solely relying on the rubber hose staying intact? Should I try to replace the rubber hose or can I just add some of those metal hose clamps and be done with it? Thoughts? Thanks.

-gigascott


----------

